# Graphics tablet not working on my computer.



## Coly (Jan 6, 2011)

I recently purchased a new computer with windows 7 installed. I don't know if this has much to do with the problem, but my monitor is actually a 32" LED HD tv, and not an actual computer monitor. I plugged in my graphics tablet and it installed, but it still didn't seem to work and acted as a mouse rather than a graphics tablet. I downloaded the newest driver, installed it, and it still doesn't seem to work. I can't even open the settings for the driver. I continue to get an error message saying that the driver is not installed correctly. I then downloaded the previous driver, and the same thing happened. I am not sure as to what I can do, and help would be greatly appreciated.
I have a Wacom, Bamboo Fun.
Regards, Nicole


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the tv manual and check if it has to connect to a certain port

mine can only connect through the vga port


----------



## Coly (Jan 6, 2011)

Doesn't say anything about it in the t.v manual.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall the Wacom tablet driver and reboot. Don't connect the tablet yet. Install the driver and reboot again, then connect the tablet.

Are you connecting it via a USB hub or directly into the back of the computer?

What do you mean it's acting like a mouse? Can you use it to draw with?

What image editing software are you using, and does it have an option to select/enable the tablet?


----------



## Coly (Jan 6, 2011)

Tried, and still doesn't work.
What I mean by it acts like a mouse is that when I move the pen around on the tablet, the pen does not line up on the screen in relation to where the pen is on the tablet. So in turn, it just acts like a mouse.
I can still draw with it, but it is difficult to use now.
I am currently not using any image editing software, however, I do intend to download one, but I wanted to make sure my tablet worked before I did so.


----------

